# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Hoe vind ik mezelf weer terug?

## linda81

Hoi allemaal, 

ik weet niet goed waar ik naar toe moet met al mijn vragen/klachten. Ik vind het ook heel moeilijk om alles duidelijk te maken, bij de huisarts kom ik niet echt verder dus ik hoop hier door ervaringen van anderen op het juiste spoor gezet te worden. In welke categorie dit bericht moet komen weet ik ook niet dus hang me er aub niet aan op. 

Het zal een lang bericht worden maar laat ik beginnen bij het begin.
Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat geestelijke en lichamelijke klachten samenhangen maar ik kan mijn klachten niet koppelen, vandaar dat ik ze splits.

Eerst het psychische deel: Vanaf ongeveer mijn 6e tot mijn 14e ben ik op school gepest, ik was en ben een stil en onzeker meisje, erg beschermd opgevoed en opgevoed met het gevoel dat het altijd beter kan. Mijn eigenwaarde en zelfvertrouwen is daardoor niet zoals het zou moeten zijn. Toen ik een jaar of 10 was kreeg ik ineens een soort paniekaanvallen tijdens het eten, het ene moment zat ik gewoon lekker te eten en bij de volgende hap (meestal zodra ik hem in mijn mond stopte) kreeg ik een enorm vlaag van misselijkheid over me heen, ik kon de hap dan niet meer doorslikken, werd kotsmisselijk en kon dan niet meer verder eten, warm, zweten, alles erop en er aan. Nu weet ik dat dat een angstaanval was maar toen wist ik dat niet en mijn ouders erkende wel dat het 'tussen mijn oren' zat maar hebben nooit hulp gezocht. Ik moest er maar overheen groeien. Mijn moeder herkende het overigens wel maar die was er dus uiteindelijk overheen gegroeid. Deze klachten heb ik nog steeds. Tijdens mijn zwangerschap van onze jongste werden de angstklachten erger, zo erg dat ik niet meer naar buiten durfde, ik moest altijd een wc in de buurt hebben en moest ook standaard naar de wc als ik ergens anders was, dit kon niet meer dus ben ik bij een psycholoog beland, na ca 2 jaar was ik sterk genoeg om het weer zelf te kunnen maar de angst zal nooit weg gaan, dat blijft een zwakke plek en steekt dus ook nog vaak de kop op. Uit eten gaan doe ik liever niet en als ik ga eet ik praktisch niets. Als ik ergens op visite ben durf ik ook nog steeds niets te eten uit angst om 'ziek' te worden (acute diaree en overgeven), ik ga dus ook nog steeds niet graag de deur uit wat mijn wereldje best klein maakt.

Dan het lichamelijke: Al zolang ik me kan herinneren heb ik klachten die de artsen niet kunnen verklaren, rare bobbels op mijn gewrichten zodra het iets kouder wordt (geen winterhanden), de ene dag alles prima kunnen zien, volgende dag alles dubbel, verkramping van mijn bovenbenen bij het zitten zonder dat daar een aanwijsbare reden voor is (ik kon niet meer blijven zitten in de klas door de pijn), darmklachten, inmiddels de diagnose pds, vermoeidheid enz. Er zijn tig keren buisjes bloed afgenomen, altijd waren alle waardes goed en was er geen verklaring voor mijn klachten. Dus met andere woorden, niet aanstellen gewoon doorgaan.

Op dit moment lijkt het alsof mijn lichaam allerlei seintjes probeert te geven dat er iets is maar tegelijkertijd lijkt het alsof er iets is die dat tegenhoud.

Ik voel me niet prettig, niet echt ziek maar ook zeker niet fit. Al tijden is dat zo. Ik heb het gevoel dat ik op instorten sta alleen gaat dat niet. Het gebeurt niet! Ik blijf maar doorgaan, heb ook geen andere keuze lijkt het, qua werk kan ik niet veel veranderen, ons huis is vanwege een verbouwing die stil ligt ook niet echt een thuis, met 2 kinderen, een hond, 2 katten en een (chaotisch) huishouden is er ook niet echt ruimte voor rust. Onze jongste is er een met een gebruiksaanwijzing. Mijn spastische darmen maken mijn leven regelmatig een stuk minder aangenaam, mijn ogen corrigeren te sterk waardoor ik al bijna een jaar loop te tobben bij de oogarts en ik nog steeds niet goed kan zien, ik heb zwaar ondergewicht (bmi van ca 16) waar ik aan alle macht aan probeer te werken maar dat lukt niet, ik heb geen borstweefsel meer waardoor ik volledig plat ben (zelfs geen theezakjes) wat mij steeds meer tegen gaat staan, ik wil heel graag een borstreconstructie laten doen maar dat is financieel niet haalbaar, helaas staat het ook mijn carrieremogelijkheden in de weg, ik wil heel graag zwemles gaan geven maar dan moet ik bedrijfsbadkleding aan en daar kan ik de protheses niet in verwerken. 
Ook zweet ik sinds een aantal maanden heel erg, ook als ik het niet warm heb, thuis heb ik er niet zon last van maar als ik ergens anders naar toe moet dan wel, zelfs in mijn eigen gymlessen, het zweet gutst dan van mijn lichaam af, lopen echt straaltje over mijn rug, grote natte plekken in mijn shirtjes en het ergste is dat het ook nog eens enorm stinkt. Ik heb al van alles geprobeerd maar niets helpt.
Ik ben ook steeds erg moe, als de kinderen op bed liggen en ik eindelijk tijd voor mezelf heb stort ik in, normaal ging ik lekker achter de naaimachine zitten of zo maar dat red ik nu niet meer, ik heb er wel zin in maar het lukt me niet.
Steeds vaker krijg ik ook problemen met mijn geheugen, concentratie en helder nadenken, mijn hoofd lijkt een chaos, ik loop regelmatig als een kip zonder kop rond zonder te weten wat ik moet gaan doen of wat ik ging doen. Ik kom ook steeds vaker niet uit mijn woorden, in mijn lessen merk ik soms dat ik zinnen zeg die grammaticaal totaal niet kloppen, of ik wil wat zeggen en ik kan niet op de woorden komen of ik krijg het mijn mond gewoon niet uit.
Ik ben nu echt klaar met al het gezeur, ik wil weer gewoon leven, mezelf terugvinden en weer gelukkig zijn, leuke dingen kunnen doen met mijn man en kinderen zonder door allerlei dingen geremd te worden. Zijn er hier mensen die dit herkennen en die mij tips kunnen geven? 
Hoe vind ik mezelf weer terug????

----------


## Raimun

Hoi Linda81
..'n heel verhaal dat je hier neerpent ....t is zeker geen " zeuren "....
het eens kunnen " schrijven "..lucht 'n beetje op veronderstel ik .

Er is 1 zin in jouw verhaal die mijn aandacht trekt , nl. :

_....ik heb geen borstweefsel meer waardoor ik volledig plat ben (zelfs geen theezakjes) wat mij steeds meer tegen gaat staan, ik wil heel graag een borstreconstructie laten doen maar dat is financieel niet haalbaar, helaas staat het ook mijn carrieremogelijkheden in de weg, ik wil heel graag zwemles gaan geven maar dan moet ik bedrijfsbadkleding aan en daar kan ik de protheses niet in verwerken...._.

Dat dit feit op zich 'n probleem schept ..kan ik inkomen .

Maar als je dan toch heel graag zwemles zou willen geven..!!!!  bedenk dan :
- zwemmen kan je met of zonder borsten ...
- die bedrijfsbadkleding past wel ..met of zonder prothesen ..vermoed ik 
- er zijn nog vele anderen ..met om het even welk ( zichtbaar ) handicap ( om het zo te noemen !!) die ook gaan zwemmen !
- ben je zelf gegeneerd om je " bloot te geven !! " ?? ..meestal schenken anderen daar zelfs geen aandacht aan !! 
toch niet in die mate als dat jij zelf denkt ...
-...........enz. ....

Ik begrijp je ...
doch als je iets echt graag doet !!..moet je die " schrik " overwinnen...
Dat kan enkel door die éérste stap te zetten ..( dat is inderdaad de moeilijkste !!! ) 
daarvoor moet je hoe dan ook de spreekwoordelijke knop omdraaien !!!! 
De volgende stappen worden telkens makkelijker ...
totdat je uiteindelijk inziet , dat het enkel maar "" 'n verkeerde gedachte was ( alhoewel die inderdaad hardnekkig kunnen zijn !!)
die je tegenhield om dat te doen wat je graag doet !! 

Mijn advies : zet je schouders onder dat idee "" ik WIL zwemles gaan geven !!! "" 
doe daarvoor de nodige stappen !! 
TWIJFEL niet meer aan het genomen besluit !! 
Laat je in GEEN geval beïnvloeden door gedachten van : zou ik of zou ik niet !!..enz... ( daar kom je nergens mee !!)
..vergeet die borsten ....
Vul je hele geest met positieve gedachten :: "" IK KAN DAT ...IK WIL DAT.. IK DOE DAT ""...
Hamer die zin in jouw geest ...totdat nog enkel die gedachte in jouw hoofd zit ..
en het in feite de meest vanzelfsprekende zaak is dat je inderdaad zwemles gaat geven !!!

Uit ervaring weet ik dat dit mogelijk is !! 
Succes ..

----------


## linda81

Hoi Raimun,

Dank je voor je reactie en de moeite die je genomen hebt om mijn hele verhaal te lezen!

Als ik jouw reactie zo lees denk ik, tja waarom niet, ik kan dat ook gewoon, weg die warme plakkerige protheses, ik ga er voor. Maar er zijn toch een aantal praktische dingen die het moeilijk maken. Ik heb dit namelijk eerder al geprobeerd, ik schaam me er ook niet echt voor, natuurlijk vind ik douchen in het bijzijn van anderen nou niet de meest ideale situatie maar op mijn werk gebeurt het wel, de eerste keer was eng maar nu denk ik 'ach boeiend', alleen probeer maar eens leuke dameskleding te kopen waar geen rekening in gehouden is met borsten, de afgelopen tijd is de mode gelukkig wijder geworden alleen het decolleté ook dieper, zelfs van simpele shirtjes, die vallen bij mij dan dus niet goed. Het is echt een zoektocht en ik wordt daar echt soms moedeloos van. Het ergst vind ik dat ik toch vaak aangestaard wordt, of denk dat ik aangestaard wordt. Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik er vroeger ook best om gepest ben, dat helpt niet natuurlijk.

Maar ik ga er zeker nog eens over nadenken, in de winter is dat makkelijker gelukkig.

----------


## Flogiston

Een BMI van 16... dat betekent dat je simpelweg ondervoed bent.

Dat zal ongetwijfeld komen door je eetprobleem. Jouw angstaanvallen hebben ervoor gezorgd dat (niet) eten intussen een echte obsessie is geworden. Eten is problematisch. Daardoor eet je structureel te weinig, en daardoor ben je ondervoed.

Je krijgt dus te weinig energie binnen. Te weinig bouwstoffen. Te weinig hulpstoffen die je lichaam nodig heeft om te functioneren.

En dus voel je je zoals je je voelt. Slap. Futloos. Geen energie. Het gevoel dat je op instorten staat.

Volgens mij zijn dat dus allemaal gevolgen van je eetproblemen. Zolang je niet in staat bent fatsoenlijk te eten en een normale hoeveelheid voedingsstoffen en energie binnen te krijgen, zal je lichaam een chronisch energietekort houden, en zullen de lichamelijke (en geestelijke) problemen blijven bestaan.

Je moet dus echt beginnen met het aanpakken van de onderliggende oorzaak. En dat is je eetprobleem. Pas als je dat kunt overwinnen, kan je lichaam zich herstellen. Dat kan dan heel gewoon op de normale, natuurlijke manier, gewoon via gezonde voeding.

Het zal een lange en vooral moeizame weg worden. Vooral omdat je eetprobleem al zo lang duurt dat het intussen een integraal onderdeel is geworden van je leven. Je zult hard moeten werken om daar iets aan te veranderen.

Ik raad je aan professionele hulp te zoeken. Een hulpverlener kan samen met jou kijken waarom je niet kunt eten. En wat jouw zelfbeeld daaraan bijdraagt. Dit is zo complex dat je er zelf niet meer uit kunt komen. Vandaar dat ik zeg: zoek hulp. Echte hulp. Professionele hulp.

Ik wens je wijsheid en succes.

----------


## linda81

Hoi Flogiston,

Bedankt voor je reactie, ik ben al in behandeling geweest bij de psycholoog voor mijn angst / eetstoornis, op zich heeft dat deels wel geholpen maar volgens mijn psychologe zal ik dit nooit weg krijgen. Ik ben naar mijn idee enkel 'behandeld' voor de angst, niet voor mijn eetprobleem, volgens de psychologe was het alleen een angst voor overgeven, dat kwam uit de testen. Als ik met mijn angst om zou kunnen gaan dan zou de rest vanzelf goed komen. Maar tot op heden is dat dus nog niet weg, zelfs thuis heb ik het soms lastig. Dus ik ben het met je eens dat daar een groot probleem zit, ik weet alleen niet goed hoe ik het aan moet pakken, de psychologe waar ik destijds geweest ben was al op aanraden van de huisarts omdat die gespecialiseerd zijn in eetproblemen, ik heb daarvoor ook al bij een andere instantie gelopen maar daar schoot het helemaal niet op, die heeft de behandeling gestopt omdat hij niets meer voor me kon doen. Ook ben ik door de laatste psychologe doorverwezen naar een diëtiste van hun, deze heeft van alles geprobeerd maar ik kwam echt maar een paar gram aan, ik heb drankjes gekregen, dagboeken bijgehouden, al haar tips gevolgd maar het hielp niet. Daarna weer naar een andere diëtist geweest omdat ik de plastisch chirurg waar ik voor info geweest ben me niet wilde opereren omdat mijn ondergewicht risico's met zich mee draagt. Maar mede doordat ik geen lactose verdraag en er niet veel verbetering kwam met alle tips die zij gaf is ook die behandeling gestopt. Ik heb daarna nog via steun en tips op een ander forum zelf geprobeerde wat kilo's aan te komen en ben uiteindelijk zo'n 4 kilo gegroeid waardoor ik weer boven een BMI van 16 kwam. Echter hoeft er maar iets te gebeuren of de kilo's vliegen er weer af, stress, ziekte enz.

Ik wil echt maar het lukt niet. Het zit ook wel in de familie, mijn familie is helemaal mager maar niet ongezond mager, ik helaas wel dat weet ik.

Het is inderdaad zoals je zegt een hele moeilijke weg, ik wil graag en ben al ruim 4 jaar bezig om van 50 kilo naar 60 te komen, ik heb op 54 gezeten maar ben weer terug gezakt naar 52 kilo. Dus ik word er soms echt moedeloos van!

Dus als iemand een tip of een goede diëtist weet die mij hier wel bij kan helpen dan hoor ik het graag.

----------


## Flogiston

Waar jij aan lijdt, klinkt als emetofobie. Heb je daar al eens naar gezocht?

Op de Nederlandse Wikipedia staat een kort artikel over emetofobie. In dat artikel wordt verwezen naar de Stichting Emetofobie; misschien dat je daar eens kunt informeren naar mogelijke behandelingen.

Als je geen probleem hebt met Engels, staat op de Engele Wikipedia een veel uitgebreider artikel over emetofobie.

Ik hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt.

----------


## linda81

Hoi flogiston,

Dit klinkt inderdaad heel bekend, die diagnose heb ik inderdaad ook al gehad een paar jaar terug bij de psycholoog maar ik ben er dus niet vanaf, ik twijfel nu heel erg of ik weer naar de psycholoog moet of dat ik eens kijk naar andere mogelijkheden, acupunctuur of zo. Dat zou ook moeten kunnen helpen. Maar de drempel is toch weer behoorlijk hoog! Dat is namelijk weer een situatie waar ik naar toe moet.

----------


## Rbossie

Hallo Linda,

Je weet het zelf heel goed uit elkaar te trekken en te omschrijven. En geloof mij, de patiënt heeft altijd eerder door dat er iets in het lichaam wel of niet klopt en heeft achteraf ook bijna altijd gelijk. Het zijn de muren van onbegrip waar je tegenaan loopt. Zelfs in je eigen omgeving en wat je schrijft is ook helemaal waar, geestelijke klachten kunnen ook zeker lichamelijke klachten veroorzaken. Die zijn dan niet ingebeeld maar bestaan wel degelijk. Als ik het zo allemaal lees heb je best een behoorlijk probleem en denk dat je je inwendig vreselijk eenzaam zult voelen. Hoe leg je het uit, je wilt niet blijven piepen, de omgeving reageert van daar heb je haar weer...

De slotzin is een hele goede.. hoe vindt je jezelf weer terug?
In de medische wereld staat voorop treat first what kills first. Met andere woorden Je moet bij de bron beginnen en een tweede fenomeen van dokteren is uitsluiten dus eerst bepalen wat het allemaal niet is. Elke arts werkt op die manier, uiteindelijk hou je over wat het wel is en kun je eraan geholpen worden.

Ik lees een heleboel medische kwalen, spastische darmen, wat neuropatische pijnen in je benen, gewrichtsproblemen, vermoeidheid en ga zo maar door. Als je het allemaal door elkaar gaat nemen en onderzoeken kom je nergens want de klachten zijn vaag, ze kunnen niets vinden, en na twee of drie bezoeken krijg je ook iets van een stempel en wordt je met een kluitje in het riet gestuurd.

Je moet eerst zien dat je in ieder geval geestelijk weer goed in je vel komt te zitten. Je lichaam is uitgewoond en natuurlijk erger je je daaraan en kun je er ook nooit tevreden mee zijn. Hoe moeilijk het ook is, parkeer het uiterlijk even. Als je zo als jezelf zegt jezelf weer teruggevonden hebt hersteld ook een groot deel van je lijf weer. Daarna wordt het ook veel makkelijker behandelen wat overblijft.

Zoek eerst iemand die je kan begeleiden. Een psycholoog hoe stom of erg je dat ook voelt klinken. Zeg tegen jezelf ""ik kom er niet meer uit, ik heb hulp nodig". Een psycholoog doet niet meer dan je helpen jezelf inwendig te ordenen. Er moet rust in je lijf komen. Als er rust is kun je angsten aan of met hulp de angsten te lijf gaan. Gezond eten zal dan de eerste stap zijn. Wie weet wat dit al gaat oplossen in de darm problematiek. Maar ook de pijnen in je bovenbenen staan vaak in verband met darmproblemen. Als je de rust hebt, de voeding krijg je op orde hersteld je lijf zich langzaam weer. Probeer wat tijd voor jezelf in te ruimen, gebruik die tijd dan ook voor jezelf. Je zult zien dat naarmate je geestelijk in balans gaat komen ook je lijf zich veel beter gaat herstellen. Meer vlees op de botten, minder vermoeid, de kleine ongemakjes verdwijnen.

Daarna pas wordt het tijd voor jezelf in de zin van wat aan mijn uiterlijk veranderen zou nu mijn grootste cadeau zijn. Grotere borsten.. ik kan mij dat heel goed voorstellen. Maar die in een ziek lijf is zonde geld. Stel een target, volg therapie, werk aan jezelf, eet gezond, eis tijd voor jezelf op want dat heb je gewoon nodig en maak dan een plan, een spaarplan waar je kleine beetjes bij elkaar stopt in een potje dat jouw potje is.. je potje voor zelfvertrouwen, uiteindelijk ga je je doel bereiken. Zoek dan een goed plastisch chirurg in een erkend ziekenhuis. Laat je niet verleiden door `Goedkoper` denk aan je gezondheid. Ik weet zeker.. daarna kun je de hele wereld aan maar dit vergt tijd. Dit lukt je niet in twee maanden. Reken erop dat je er zeker misschien wel een jaar mee bezig bent en misschien zelfs wat langer. Gun jezelf die tijd. Ga ervoor maar doe het zoals je schrijft.. kleine stapjes. Ik wens je heel veel sterkte!

----------


## linda81

hoi Rbossie,

bedankt voor je reactie, het eerste wat in me opkomt bij het lezen is 'wauw' jij snapt het! eindelijk iemand met begrip, dank je, dat doet me goed!
je hebt ook helemaal gelijk, ik voel me van binnen inderdaad heel erg alleen, de laatste dagen lijkt dat ook met sprongen erger te worden. Ik voel letterlijk mijn hart, geen echt fysiekepijn ofzo maar alsof die opgeloten zit in een te klein bakje ofzo, weet niet hoe ik het moet beschrijven maar als ik er ook maar een seconde aandacht aan geef springen de tranen in mijn ogen. Ik heb nooit echt liefdesverdriet gehad maar ik denk dat het daar op lijkt. Ik heb heel erg de behoefte aan een vrienfin die ik nu zou kunrn bellen ofzo, uithuilen bij iemand die ik volledig kan vertrouwen, waar ik mezelf kan zijn en die me begrijpt maar zo iemand ken ik niet. 

morgen gaan de kinderen weer naar school en dan wil ik de psycholoog weer gaan bellen. de verwijsbrief heb ik al een tijd liggen. Ik moet nu iets doen anders ben ik straks niet alleen mezelf maar ook mijn man en mijn gezin kwijt. 
Ik weet dat ik geen wonderen moet verwachten en dat het lang gaat duren en het ook niet vanzelf zal gaan.
nogmaals bedankt!

----------


## Rbossie

Hallo Linda,

Reden dat ik het snap komt omdat jouw verhaal zo herkenbaar was voor mij. Veel ervan heb ik zelf meegemaakt. Ik was dus ook letterlijk de weg kwijt. Ik kan mij dus zo goed invoelen hoe jij je moet voelen. Ik ben zelf Ambulance verpleegkundige dus weet feitelijk best wel veel en goed de weg te vinden in het medische wereldje. Maar toch liep ik tegen dezelfde muren zoals jij beschrijft, werd mijn lijf slechter in plaats van beter maar kreeg het niemand uitgelegd. En maatschappelijk gezien is het zo dat als er geen diagnose is je voor de buitenwereld ook niets mankeert en je zelf bij degeen die heel dicht naast je staan voelt dat ze denken .. daar heb je haar weer. Maar ook mensen die van je houden, het is nu eenmaal zo dat naar iemand kijken die ergens aan lijdt soms nog erger is dan het zelf mankeren. Het is dan geen boze opzet maar dan zeg je ook maar liever niets. En dan voel je je heel erg alleen. Nu ben ik 17 jaar later, heb mijzelf ook weer teruggevonden en zit weer goed in mijn vel. Door het inderdaad met een plan aan te pakken, maar ook zelf te doen werd er steeds een beetje meer duidelijk. Uiteindelijk kon er wel een diagnose gesteld worden en ineens was daar ook het begrip van de buitenwereld. Ik heb in die tijd heel veel geschreven, eerst voor mijzelf maar later ook met iemand die in het proces weer voor op mij liep. Ik heb daar enorm veel steun aan gehad en dat was voor mij ook het begin van het herstel. Nou ja in ieder geval dat ik mij inwendig weer goed ging voelen, energieker werd, iedere dag toch even een positief dingetje meemaken waar ik mij aan op kon laden. 
Met al die ervaring op zak besloot ik mij toen ook aan te melden op dit forum. Mij hebben ze geholpen en nu wil ik graag voor anderen hetzelfde doen. Ik las jou verhaal en mijn keel kneep er gewoon van dicht zo herkenbaar als dat was. Daarom besloot ik je ook te schrijven. Als je je verhaal kwijt wilt of gewoon dagelijks even een paar regels wilt wisselen, met vragen zit, of het gewoon even van je af wilt schrijven mag je mij ook best mailen. Ik vindt het heerlijk om nu zelf behulpzaam te kunnen zijn dus als het je steunt.. gewoon doen. Ik heet Rob overigens en mijn mail adres is [email protected], dan ben ik wel geen vriendin maar wel even iemand waar je je verhaal gewoon aan kwijt kan en uit ervaring weet ik dat dat enorm kan helpen. Dan ben ik voor een poosje die schouder waarop je kunt uithuilen.
Alleen doen als je het zelf wilt hoor en er denkt wat aan te hebben. Heel veel sterkte in ieder geval.

----------

